# Another new ebike for me



## jowwy (9 Nov 2018)

Will be getting a n+1 ebike next week.....

Will post pics when it arrives


----------



## Spiderweb (9 Nov 2018)

jowwy said:


> Will be getting a n+1 ebike next week.....
> 
> Will post pics when it arrives


Which ebike have you gone for?
What's your opinion on the Cube now you've had it for a while?


----------



## Gary E (9 Nov 2018)

I'm in love with the new Ribble e-bike, if only I had 3 grand to play with


----------



## raleighnut (9 Nov 2018)

Pictures.


----------



## Threevok (9 Nov 2018)

What do you want another ebike for ?

How many sets of legs don't you have ? 

*awaits pics*


----------



## raleighnut (9 Nov 2018)

Threevok said:


> What do you want another ebike for ?
> 
> How many sets of legs don't you have ?
> 
> *awaits pics*


You forget the N+1 rule still applies to e-Bikes


----------



## Threevok (9 Nov 2018)

raleighnut said:


> You forget the N+1 rule still applies to e-Bikes



Surely Ne+1


----------



## jowwy (9 Nov 2018)

Spiderweb said:


> Which ebike have you gone for?
> What's your opinion on the Cube now you've had it for a while?


The cube is a tremendous commuter beast and does it with utter aplomb

The 38t front chainring is brilliant for all surfaces and teamed up with the 10/42 rear cassette it does everything i need


----------



## jowwy (9 Nov 2018)

Threevok said:


> What do you want another ebike for ?
> 
> How many sets of legs don't you have ?
> 
> *awaits pics*


One commuter set-up
One playing set-up

And cause i can lol


----------



## jowwy (9 Nov 2018)

Spiderweb said:


> Which ebike have you gone for?
> What's your opinion on the Cube now you've had it for a while?


The one i was originally getting has now been sold while i was procrastinating.......doh


----------



## jowwy (9 Nov 2018)

Currently waiting for a response on an offer that i have made for a barely used turbo levo.......

If it doesnt come off, then its another cube or a trek powerfly 4


----------



## Ming the Merciless (9 Nov 2018)

e ^ i Pi; + 1


----------



## jowwy (9 Nov 2018)

So ive gone forward with the purchase of the trek powerfly 4 2018 model.......


Bosch performance cx engine
500wh battery
75nm of torque


----------



## jowwy (12 Nov 2018)

Trek cancelled due to poor condition and mileage of an ex demo machine

So options are the same as i got now in different colour or order the 400wh bike and save a further £200

What to do


----------



## jowwy (16 Nov 2018)

So with numerous cancelled orders due to no stock available

I have ended up with a 2nd cube acid 500 2019 model.....it will be have numerous upgrades during next summer. With fox forks and dropper post as part of the plan.......its a slightly different colour being anthracite and not black and white. But one huge advantage of running the same bike and engine, is i now have 1000wh of juice available for the summer if i want to go out on a longer hillier ride......just chuck the extra battery in tbe rear rack bag and off to go........

I will be building it up over the weekend and will add photos once its done


----------



## Spoked Wheels (16 Nov 2018)

I'll get one when I can't ride a proper bike anymore.... but for now I don't see the point, I can just about pedal up hills around my area


----------



## jowwy (17 Nov 2018)

Spoked Wheels said:


> I'll get one when I can't ride a proper bike anymore.... but for now I don't see the point, I can just about pedal up hills around my area


Well i cant ride a proper bike no more - so i bought two


----------



## mustang1 (17 Nov 2018)

I've never ridden an e-bike but love the idea of it and plan to have one in the future (it has nothing to do with whether I can rise a regular bike or not) .


----------

